

Show HN: Monodraw for Mac, ASCII Art Editor – Beta Available - milen
http://monodraw.helftone.com/?beta-launch

======
milen
First of all, I would like to say a big THANK YOU to everyone on HN. Your
support since the announcement has been instrumental in keeping me motivated.

We've got tons of upcoming improvements and features, the launch of the beta
is only the beginning of a much longer journey.

If you have any suggestions or ideas, just add a comment in this thread or get
in touch. I'll try to answer anything that comes up, so fire away :)

    
    
       _____        _               __  __                       _                    _ 
      | ____|_ __  (_) ___  _   _  |  \/  | ___  _ __   ___   __| |_ __ __ ___      _| |
      |  _| | '_ \ | |/ _ \| | | | | |\/| |/ _ \| '_ \ / _ \ / _` | '__/ _` \ \ /\ / / |
      | |___| | | || | (_) | |_| | | |  | | (_) | | | | (_) | (_| | | | (_| |\ V  V /|_|
      |_____|_| |_|/ |\___/ \__, | |_|  |_|\___/|_| |_|\___/ \__,_|_|  \__,_| \_/\_/ (_)
                 |__/       |___/

~~~
m_eiman
_If you have any suggestions or ideas, just add a comment in this thread or
get in touch._

Do contact them, they've been very responsive and helpful during the private
beta!

------
sjs382
There's also Pablodraw
([http://picoe.ca/products/pablodraw/](http://picoe.ca/products/pablodraw/)),
which is also cross-platform using Mono. The use cases for these seem very
different though. PabloDraw is more like PhotoShop for ASCII & ANSI, while
MonoDraw seems more like Vizio?

~~~
pidg
Not forgetting the stalwart JavE ([http://www.jave.de/](http://www.jave.de/)),
although it seems unmaintained, and isn't non-destructive/object-
based/whatever you want to call it.

I like Monodraw, and I know you're an indie developer, but the price seems
bonkers for what it is, even at discount. If others pay it, though, I guess
the price is right :)

------
zyxley
A nitpick: All the animated stuff in the properties sidebar is distracting and
feels slow and annoying.

Also, I might be tempted to pay $29.99, but $49.99 feels like too much to me
for such a niche product, especially since that's more than some full-fledged
multipurpose image editors like Pixelmator.

~~~
milen
Thanks for the feedback :)

Regarding animations, everything can be turned off (some people love them,
others hate them). Check out the options in the Prefs window (Monodraw >
Preferences from the menu bar).

------
ohrobot
Will Monodraw be available on the Mac AppStore as well?

~~~
milen
We haven't made a decision yet. Obviously, we cannot distribute beta software
on the Mac App Store at the moment. Once we have the final v1 version, we will
decide whether we will distribute on the MAS or not.

In the mean time, you can just use the free beta (it will run for at least a
few months).

------
drt
Congrats on the launch!

